# How to allow user to open port 443

## Sejam

How do you allow a regular user to open port 443 on the local machine.  The example in this case is that I wrote my own web server and I don't want root to have anything to do with starting it.  I was the account "regularuser" to be able to open the port to listen on.  How do you specify that "regularuser" is allowed to listen on port 443?  Right now it won't let me.

----------

## Icer

Good question. I think making a script which enables and disables the port would be 1st step. Then make it executable by the user. Next instruct the user about the script usage. Would that work?

But why would you block 443 port? isnt that for ssl traffic?

----------

## Sejam

No, I basically have a custom web server (proprietary) which does not drop privs once it is started.  It needs to listen on port 443 to accept incoming connections.  I don't want to run it as root (which will allow it to open the port), but as a standard user.  We're not blocking port 443, but allowing a regular non-root user to open it to listen on.

----------

